# For the Green Thumbs - A Tribute to Gandma & Grandpa



## N2TORTS (Apr 5, 2015)

Epiphyllum = 

So. Cal is very fortunate to have (present and past) many epi hybridizers. It just so happens my grandparent's who are no longer with us - (sigh) happened to be two of them creating some of the most beautiful flowers in the hobby. This Epi now in bloom was named after my grandma and is a sweet reminder of the wonderful grandparents I had growing up as a little boy.
Happy Easter Everyone!














Here is another one created by my grandpa that has HUGE flowers and budding now.






JD~


----------



## Jodie (Apr 5, 2015)

What a nice way to remember your grandparents. Happy Easter! Thank you for sharing their beautiful creations with us.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 5, 2015)

I had a very nice collection of different colored epis, but sadly, lost them all. Don't know why. I guess I'm just not good with jungle plants.


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 5, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> I had a very nice collection of different colored epis, but sadly, lost them all. Don't know why. I guess I'm just not good with jungle plants.


They do not like the cold ....or direct sunlight. And I know just the person to set you up with some cuttings.......

The Pink flower is called ..... Fern LaBorde


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 5, 2015)

Jodie said:


> What a nice way to remember your grandparents. Happy Easter! Thank you for sharing their beautiful creations with us.


Right back at ya! ....and thanks for the kind words and thought!.....


----------



## kathyth (Apr 5, 2015)

What beautiful memories of your grandparents, that thrive in your good care.
Happy Easter, Jeff and Cindy!!

It's about to me to fire that BBQ up!!


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Apr 5, 2015)

Happy Easter to you, your wife, and the torts


----------



## wellington (Apr 5, 2015)

Wow, beautiful. Sure wish I had your green thumbs. HAPPY EASTER


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 7, 2015)

Well thanks gang for all the Kuddo's ........

LQQK..!!!! What I got to wake up to ....








This bloom is about 7" across......

JD~


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Apr 7, 2015)

N2TORTS said:


> Well thanks gang for all the Kuddo's ........
> 
> LQQK..!!!! What I got to wake up to ....
> 
> ...


WOWZA...those are very pretty and unique looking!!


----------



## Momof4 (Apr 10, 2015)

@N2TORTS JD i love when you share your plants with us!! These are gorgeous!!
Please stop by in the "off topic" in our garden section, the ladies would love to see your wonderful plants.


----------

